# "Keine Verbindung zum DNS-Server"



## Bu11et (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

Hab sied längerem ein Problemm mit meiner Internetverbindung, was mitlerweile häufiger vorkommt. Unzwar geht die Verbindung einfach mal flöten, ohne das ichs sofort bemerke. Aber die Programme, die bereits "online" sind (icq, TS 3, etc.) laufen  weiter. Wenn ich halt neu Seite aufmachen will, wird dann erst  angezeigt, dass keine Vibindung da ist, obwohl das Symbol in der  Taskleiste "Internetzugriff" anzeigt. Bei der Windowsproblemmbehandlung  wird gesagt: "keine Verbindung zum DNS-Server".
Habe ne 20000er Leitung von Unity Media mit der ich, abgesehen von den genannaten Problem,  eigentlich zufrieden bin.


----------



## riedochs (9. Februar 2011)

Nutzt du einen Router oder ein Modem?


----------



## Special-Agent-J (9. Februar 2011)

probier mal als erstes in der konsole mit "nslookup" herauszufinden, wo dein dns server ist!!!!
danach probier mal eine dns anfrage an irgendeine adresse im internet z.b. google.de oder pcgh.de mit dem befehl "tracert"
versuch in der liste mal zu schaun, welche dem provider gehört und mach nen "ping" an die, tritt der fehler wieder auf probierst du wieder die adresse von (vermeintlichen) provider und versuch nochmal nen "ping"


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (9. Februar 2011)

Du kannst auch andere DNS-Server testen , Google bietet z.B. einen an : Google Public DNS


----------



## Bu11et (9. Februar 2011)

@riedochs:
Sobald ich weiß ist es ein Router. Haben aber dazu noch ein anderes teil Erhalten. dient halt dazu, damit der zweite PC angeschlossen werden kann.

Sorry Leute aber wenn ich mir das so durchlesse versteh ich nix von . Internet ist dummerweise nicht mein Fachgebiet, was Computer angeht. Deshalb wende ich mich ja an euch .
Welche Konsole meinst du genau bzw. wo find ich die?


----------



## grue (10. Februar 2011)

Der DNS-Server löst einen Namen wie www.pcgh.de in seine IP-Adresse auf. Funktioniert diese Namensauflösung nicht, kann der Rechner beim Internetzugriff nicht auf die Adresse www.pcgh.de zugreifen. Die Internetverbindung an sich beeinträchtig das aber nicht. Wüßtest du die IP-Adresse von www.pcgh.de, könntest du diese im Browser eingeben und dir die Seite der PCGH anzeigen lassen. Daher zeigt dein Rechner auch nach wie vor eine intakte Internetverbindung an.

Wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, mach bitte folgendes:

Starte eine Eingabeaufforderung. Am Prompt gibst du folgenden Befehl ein:

ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt

Das erzeugt auf C:\ eine Textdatei mit dem Namen ipconfig.txt, darin steht alles über die IP-Konfiguration deiner Netzwerkkarte(n). Die Datei öffnest du mit Notepad und kopierst den Inhalt hier in einen Beitrag. Dann können wir uns das ansehen und weitere Tips geben.


----------



## Bu11et (10. Februar 2011)

Meinst du diese Datei?


----------



## riedochs (11. Februar 2011)

Scheinbar hat dein Router ein Problem. Denn dein Router ist für deinen PC der DNS Server.

Die DNS Abfragen laufen wie folgt:

1. Du gibst Neue Internetprsenz ein.
2. Dein Browser schaut im lokalen DNS Cache ob die IP schon bekannt ist.
3. Wenn nicht, fragt dein PC beim Router die IP fuer die Adresse an.
4. Wenn dein Router die IP nicht kennt fragt er diese beim DNS deines Providers an.

Ich denke das es bei dir aber schon an 3. hakt.


----------



## Bu11et (11. Februar 2011)

Also gibt es keine Möglichkeit da was zu machen? Immerhin passiert das nicht täglich. Hatte schon inzwischen seid 3 Monaten nichts bekommen und dann kommt das plötzlich 2 mal hintereinander .


----------



## grue (11. Februar 2011)

Jefim schrieb:


> Meinst du diese Datei?


 
Genau die.

Die IP-Adresse des DNS-Servers ist 192.168.0.1, das ist dein Router. Soweit ok.

DNS-Server nicht erreichbar heißt also, daß der Router irgendwie nicht antwortet.

Wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, mach mal bitte folgendes:

Öffne eine Eingabeaufforderung und gib am Prompt ein:

ping 192.168.0.1

Die Anwort sollte sein:

Antwort von 192.168.0.1 (...)

Kommt das so oder kommt eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn Fehler, welcher genau?

Noch eine Frage: Hast du auf deinem Rechner eine Softwarefirewall eines Drittanbieters aktiv, also eine Firewallsoftware zusätzlich zu der in Windows integrierten Firewall?


----------



## Bu11et (11. Februar 2011)

Eine andere Firewall ist mir nicht bekannt. Hab nur die von Windows und ESET NOD32 Antivirus.
Hab genau das gemacht. Kamm folgendes raus:

€dit: Das mit "täglich" muss ich zurück nehmen. Grad schonwieder das selbe. Das drite mal innerhalb von vier Tagen. Das wird mir langsam echt zu viel .


----------



## grue (15. Februar 2011)

Der Router antwortet auf ping, ist also erreichbar. Wie es aussieht, wird er aber irgendwann von Windows nicht mehr als DNS-Server erkannt. Das Problem scheint laut Google übrigens weit verbreitet zu sein, eine echte Lösung ist aber nirgends zu finden.

Der nächste Schritt ist, der Netzwerkkarte die IP-Adresse und den DNS Server fest zuzuweisen. 

Die erforderlichen Daten kannst du der ipconfig.txt entnehmen, die du erstellt hast.

IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.100
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Standard-Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS-Server: 192.168.0.1

Wenn das auch nicht hilft, aus dieser Liste

+++ DNS Server Liste +++ Öffentlicher DNS Server der Telekom, Arcor, 1&1...

einen öffentlichen DNS-Server auswählen und dessen IP-Adresse als DNS-Server in der Netzwerkkartenkonfiguration eintragen.


----------



## Bu11et (20. Februar 2011)

Wie genau weise ich die Daten zu? Bzw. wo macht man das auf (Netzwerkkarte)?


----------



## dot (20. Februar 2011)

Rechtsklick "Eigenschaften" auf deinem LAN-Adapter -> TCP/IPv4 Protokoll doppelklicken -> *Tada*


----------



## Bu11et (20. Februar 2011)

Das mit Sumbit Mask und Standart-Gateway konnte ich zwar nicht finden aber den Rest hab ich eingetragen. mal schauen was es bringt .

Danke für eure Tipps!


----------

